# New duck calls



## haddenhailers (Jun 23, 2013)

Just wanted to drop this YouTube video off and let y'all see what I've been up to! Haven't had much time to post cause I've been spending every waking hour turning calls it seems like. Let me know what y'all think!

I appreciate it!

Andrew Hadden


----------



## DKMD (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice looking calls and nice photography.


----------



## haddenhailers (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks! Surprisingly the photography was all done with my iPhone.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 23, 2013)

haddenhailers said:


> Thanks! Surprisingly the photography was all done with my iPhone.



I just lazy enough to use my phone for everything, but my photos rarely turn out that well... Maybe I need to upgrade to a newer iPhone.


----------



## haddenhailers (Jun 23, 2013)

Check out the camera+ app. Good app for 99 cents on iPhone and does a hell of a job!


----------

